
Show HN: Papyrs – a team wiki that blends markdown and drag&drop editing - jdvh
https://papyrs.com/?HN
======
jdvh
Hi! Today we're launching a full rewrite of our wiki product Papyrs. We're
particularly proud of our new editor that -- in our view -- achieves an
impossible blend of markdown and rich text editing that appeals to both power
users and occasional users. A pure drag&drop rich text editor is great for
demos, but when you create a ton of content having to drag widgets gets old
fast. Markdown is great, but our product is meant for businesses and pushing
markdown on nontechnical users doesn't work. And a lot of rich content like
calendars, forms and image galleries aren't suitable for markdown at all. So
Papyrs does both, and users can simply switch between rich text and markdown
editing modes as desired, and it's kind of magic!

If you want to play around with it you can go to
[https://papyrs.com/try/](https://papyrs.com/try/) and get your own playground
instantly.

All feedback appreciated!

